# 11-OXO and cortisol



## carmineb (Jun 26, 2011)

has anyone tried this?  Here is some info, borrowed elsewhere

11-OXO Frequently Asked Questions [Archive] - Bodybuilding.com Forums


What is 11 OXO? 

11 OXO is adrenosterone which is a hormone produced in the adrenal  glands under the influence of adrenocorticotropic hormone (ACTH).

How does 11 OXO work? 

11 OXO works in two ways. First, it is a prohormone to 11-ketotesterone  which is a non-aromatizing analog of testosterone. It shares many of  testosterone's benefits such as increased libido and increased muscle mass.

11 OXO also works by selectively inhibiting the function of the  11beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase type1 reductase (11HSD1R), an enzyme  responsible for converting cortisone to cortisol  in target tissues such as fat, liver, and muscle. 11 OXO simply  occupies the enzyme, preventing cortisone from accessing it. This is  known as competitive inhibition. If cortisone cannot access 11HSD1R then  it won't have the opportunity to be converted to cortisol at the target  tissue. The nice thing about 11 OXO is that it selectively acts on the  11HSD1R enzyme. Thus, 11 OXO offers a method of controlling the negative  actions of cortisol on the body without blocking cortisol's vital  functions necessary for life.


For more Info : www.ergopharm.net

11 OXO useful only for cutting? What if I'm bulking? 

Cutting is its forte, however it is still very good for bulking. 11 OXO  will help minimize fat deposition while on a hypercaloric diet.

Is 11 OXO suppressive? 

11 OXO may cause suppression at high doses due to the fact that it  converts to 11-ketotestosterone, a potent androgen. This is exhibited  especially at higher doses, 6+ caps/day. Always make sure to run the  proper PCT after each cycle.

Is 11 OXO estrogenic? 

11 OXO does not aromatize and it has a very low intrinsic estrogenic  potential. In fact, in a study comparing it to 18 other common  androgenic steroids it showed the lowest estrogenic potency (as measured  through uterotrophic activity).

Do I need liver support while on cycle? 

No, 11 OXO is not a methylated androgen and thus does not pose any substantial strain on the liver.

Any rebound in cortisol after use of 11 OXO? 

There are no outward signs of cortisol rebound when reasonable dosages are utilized.

How long should I run 11 OXO? 

It is suggested that you run 11 OXO no longer than 8 weeks.

Can I stack 11OXO with other prohormones? 

11 OXO works quite well on its own however one can stack with other  hormonal products. Of course post cycle therapy (PCT) becomes more of a  necessity when other hormonal products are utilized.

Do I need PCT after I'm done taking 11 OXO? 

In doses under 3 capsules per day it is not required. In doses over 3  capsules a day but under 6 capsules a day it is recommended. In doses  over 6 caps a day it is highly recommended.
Refer to Cycle Suggestions

What is 11 OXO's half life? 

11 OXO's pharmacokinetic profile should be similar to non-methyl prohormones. Peak blood levels should be attained in about an hour after ingestion. Then it should start to decline returning to baseline after 4 to 5 hours.

Should I take 11 OXO before bed? 

It is suspected that the morning cortisol rise is an important part of  arousal so the user may not want to interfere with that by taking it  night before. It may not make any difference but if the user had to make  a choice then it is recommended that they avoid evening dosing.

Should I take 11 OXO with meals? 

It is recommended to take 11 OXO with a meal containing some fat.

Does 11 OXO have any side effects? 

Potential side effects with 11 OXO are the same as with all prohormone  products. Most common would be acne, acceleration of male pattern  baldness (if genetically susceptible), and increased or decreased sex  drive. Also, increased appetite has been reported.

Suggested Cycles: 


Low Dose: 
Day 1-40: 11 OXO 1 capsule 3 times per day with meals
Day 41-60: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner

Higher Dose: 
Day 1-20: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 41-40: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner

An interesting alternative to this method is the stagger method. A staggered cycle can take the form of the following:

Stagger Dose: 


Day 1-4: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 5-8: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner
Day 9-12: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 13-16: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner
Day 17-20: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 21-24: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner
Day 25-28: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 29-32: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner
Day 33-36: 11 OXO 2 capsules 3 times per day with meals
Day 37-40: 6-OXO 3 capsules 2 times per day with breakfast and dinner


----------



## oufinny (Jun 26, 2011)

Very good post, that answers many of the common questions people have are answered above abou 11-oxo.


----------

